# Ipad 2 or 3 ?



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

I am saving money for an Ipad and i cant decide which one to get. I hear there is not much a difference between them besides the camera. I also hear the three overheats. Plus, the ipad 2 is thinner. Which one should i get?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I think this article breaks it down pretty well http://www.vikitech.com/11158/ipad-2-vs-the-new-ipad-3


----------



## Aerodamus (Jun 10, 2010)

Wait for the iPad 4, or better yet, get an Android tablet. If you're set on these two though, I'd go with the iPad 3 because of the higher resolution.


----------

